# Happy Holidays and Happy Scraping



## Richard King (Dec 21, 2012)

_Have a very Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah. I know now-a-days it not always politically correct to say that. But I am old fashion and want to say it. I hope all of you have a safe Christmas and Holiday._

_ I hope all of you remember the meaning of Christmas plus make it a special family event if you can.  Give your loved ones a call, a BIG HUG and a present of love. _


_As my students will tell you I HUG my graduates when I shake their hand. I am a big believer in showing friendship with a hug and a handshake as it gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling as I have faith in God and mankind. _


_I love Christmas morning as my wife of 37 years has always made it a special day for the kids, our grandson and I. She decorates the house, plans a big meal and she puts the milk and cookies on the mantle where the stockings are hanging. Santa always comes in the early morning and puts the present under our tree and drinks his milk and eats his cookies. _

_That's the Gift of Love she will pass on to our family. I want my readers to know I am trying to teach, pass on my gift of experience to help you be part of my Rebuilding and Scraping Family._

_Please pass on your knowledge too as gifts to the future generations. _
_For those who don't know this is Internet hug.

_

_          ((((((((Friends, Students and Readers)))))))))))_


----------



## jgedde (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you Richard, and the same to you and yours.  You sound like a real nice guy...  ))

Have you considered making scraping class videos for sale?  I'd love to learn more about scraping and I suspect you're not even remotely local.  I've done it, and gotten by, but I'm by no means good at it.

John


----------



## Richard King (Dec 21, 2012)

jgedde said:


> Thank you Richard, and the same to you and yours.  You sound like a real nice guy...  ))
> 
> Have you considered making scraping class videos for sale?  I'd love to learn more about scraping and I suspect you're not even remotely local.  I've done it, and gotten by, but I'm by no means good at it.
> 
> John




Dear John,  I have a 1 hour  DVD now but it's not a "class DVD" I have had companies shoot them, but they are long and boring. 
PM me about details .   I let the students take pictures during the classes.  But I bet watching some of them is like going to a neighbors house to watch their vacation trip.  lol


----------



## turbotadd (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Richard, Merry Christmas to you! Sounds like a good 'ol Christmas celebration at the King residence! 
Best Wishes to all!

Tadd


----------

